# pictures of my meal worms



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

hey ive been breeding mealworms for a bit now not long actually but the ones ive bred look really really big and good so i thought i would ask you lot what you think of them, here is a pic:


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Also id like some one to post me a size chart for meal worms so i can see how big mine are because most that i have measured are between 4 - 6cm long is that large or ragular?


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the albino one...


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks lol that must have just shed lol and btw what do you think of them are they good quality?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

the albino one is one thats just shed


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

i know i said that lol


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

yes they all look nice an healthy...


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks and can any one post a size chart for mealworms for me please


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

could you pm me how you bred them please. like there food housing temps etc.

heres a chart for ya


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks and yeah ill do that mate ill do it right now ok


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks for the pm mate will try that : victory:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

they look healthy!

could you pm me tto please..on how to breed them 

thanks : victory:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ill pm it ya ant


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you post how youve bred them for all to see please, ive done it but it takes ages for them to grow.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

andie said:


> Can you post how youve bred them for all to see please, ive done it but it takes ages for them to grow.


andy your animatons that you do are awesome. how do you do them ????


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Erm, nice Morios lol.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> andy your animatons that you do are awesome. how do you do them ????


Thx Joe, well, to keep things simple,, basically i film something with a camcorder against a green screen, then key out the background with some video editing software which renders the background transparent and then for the gif images i export the rendered avi file into a gif animator and hey presto  hope this helps


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

andie said:


> Can you post how youve bred them for all to see please, ive done it but it takes ages for them to grow.






How To Breed Meal Worms

1.Use 3 separate containers, 1 for the mealworms, 1 for the pupae and 1 for the beetle.

2.The worms turn into pupae after 10-15 days, once turned into beetles they will breed and lay eggs approximately 1 week of pupating and will continue doing so for approximately 4 months and then the beetle will die.

3. Female Beetles are larger than the male beetles and can lay up to 500 eggs in their lifetime. The eggs hatch approximately 1 week after being laid. The little worms will achieve optimum growth if kept at 75 – 80F.

4. To prevent regular size and giant size mealworms from pupating then place them into a refrigerator.

The Housing Required To Breed Meal Worms

1.3 Small Glass Aquariums for the different cycle of life. The Aquariums must provide ventilation so either cut a hole in the lid or leave the lid off all together.​ 2.Plastic storage boxes for when you are dispatching them.​ 3.Remove any faeces every 2 months and remove any dead beetles, worms and pupae’s daily.​ 4.Use Oat Bran or White Bran or mix them together for the substrates for the mealworms to burrow in because they are good in nutrition.​ 5.To feed the mealworms they eat the bran but also it is essential to provide moisture so vegetables and fruit is perfect for that but should be removed every 1 - 2 days and replaced with fresh. A carrot is good choices in food is apples and for extra nutrition add tropical fish flakes.​ 


I have made this guide my self  but obviously i have a diet that i feed my meal worms which i cannot say because i created the diet and the mixture which is unique and my meal worms are growing well over the natural size so i would be foolish to tell people about it as im going to sell it on my website that im creating. And im glad i can help you and this helps you out


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Brat said:


> Erm, nice Morios lol.





ermmm are they marios lol i didnt no that what size are marios like?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

andyshaw2008 said:


> ermmm are they marios lol i didnt no that what size are marios like?


yep there morios youcant tell with the black head.

thanks for the advice andy may try it when i get used to gimp. will gimp be ok to use ?


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> yep there morios youcant tell with the black head.
> 
> thanks for the advice andy may try it when i get used to gimp. will gimp be ok to use ?



wa u mean cant tell with their black heads? and what is gimp?


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I havent tried gimp but you will need something that allows you to import avi, or mpeg, not all do. I use ulead animator pro.

Thx andyshaw for the details


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

No worries mate any thing to help  and if you would like to buy some of my food tht i invented to help meal worms grow faster pm me for details


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

sprry mate meant to put you can tell when there morios when there heads start to go black


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

so what price do marios sell for?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

andyshaw2008 said:


> so what price do marios sell for?


 
i get about 20-30 for £2.50 a box probably more but thats just a rough guess


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

it must b the diet i feed them the one i created lol coz mine went from babies to what they are now in a short time... once my breeding is done fully i will sell you 100 for £7


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Do giant meal worms or mario meal worms turn into the beetles still and breed?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I am interested in this food that obtains rapid growth in mealworms, Did you breed the worms in the photograph using your breeding plan from beetles? Only they are Morio worms and their breeding requirements are slightly different to the standard mealworm (tenebrio). It would be good if you could share how you managed to get them to pupate, lay eggs and reach this size in such short time.


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

i did use the breeding plan above and yes i bred them from eggs, But what i want to know is if they wil turn ito beetles and then reproduce because they have been mean worms for a while now so could you tell me the different breeding requirements for them please


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Also i want to know are you sure that their mario worms?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

andyshaw2008 said:


> Also i want to know are you sure that their mario worms?


yes there m*o*rio worms lol


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

M_*o*_rio i thought it was mario lol on some websites it says mario tho...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

To breed Morio worms you need to stress out the larvae by placing them into a dark small container individually and then wait weeks for them to pupate into beetles, Once beetles they require a similar set up to tenebrio mealworms. The pupating of the larvae in Morios is fairly time consuming as they dont readily pupate like tenebrio mealworms so if there is somewhere to buy morio worm eggs and then feed them a superdiet to make them grow rapidly your onto a winner.............


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for that im going to pm you for more detail ok m8


----------

